
US Bases are clearly identifiable and mappable in Strava's global GPS heatmap - dsr12
https://twitter.com/Nrg8000/status/957318498102865920
======
greenyoda
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249955)

------
esaym
Map seems to use webgl which doesn't currently work on any browser in linux :(

